# Okhissa Lake



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.lat-long.com/ShowDetail-25340-Mississippi-Okhissa_Lake.html

Heading to Franklin County (MS) for Christmas. Susan's brother lives 10 minutes from this lake. He's been fishing this lake since they recently opened (approx Nov 10). Last weekend they caught 98 (released 30) bream and 70 were over a pound each. I chewed his ass out for not taking pictures. Said it was like fishing in a aquarium. Three years in the building, stocked and fertilized.


----------



## BassHunter (Dec 29, 2007)

any bass?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Having a great time..On dial up here:banghead:banghead.After cable this is like starting a fire with two sticks.




























My Brother in law and wife














































*And here was our White Christmas*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a good day today...22


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like fun congrats:clap:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice lookin pan fish.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Grab a skillet....:hungry good mess :clap


----------



## smith6673 (Jan 23, 2008)

Keep an eye open on this site for more Okhissa Lake info... 

Okhissa Lake<UL><LI>Post your pictures if you caught something</LI><LI>Let us know how you liked the lake</LI><LI>see our blog at: www.okhissalake.com/blog </LI>[/list]

Tourney at theLake February 16-17... 

See you there!:usaflag


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (12/8/2007)*http://www.lat-long.com/ShowDetail-25340-Mississippi-Okhissa_Lake.html
> 
> Heading to Franklin County (MS) for Christmas. Susan's brother lives 10 minutes from this lake. He's been fishing this lake since they recently opened (approx Nov 10). Last weekend they caught 98 (released 30) bream and 70 were over a pound each. I chewed his ass out for not taking pictures. Said it was like fishing in a aquarium. Three years in the building, stocked and fertilized.


*UP-DATE...........This is what was found in their Honey Hole that all those Bream were caught out of.......*


----------

